# leaving and can't take Hazel



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm wondering if it would be ok to leave my baby in the care of someone else. They would come to the house and would be able to hold her for snuggle time but it won't be me. Will that throw her off? :roll: 
What if there might be a time that I might not be home for snuggle time, do I take her out when I get home or just leave her and pick up the next day? I figure that when life happens we can't ALWAYS have the same schedule. Am I wrong?

On another note....I was wondering if hedgies close their eyes when they sleep. I was snuggling with Hazel and noticed that she never closed her eyes and I think she was sleeping.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Yup...people get hedgie-sitters all the time. She'll be fine. Just do the usual and make sure you write/explain everything, don't expect the sitter to cuddle her if they're not comfortable, I always pre-measure food, wheel cleaning? or let them skip it for a day...that kind of thing...

Nope...missing cuddle time one day will do no harm. We need them for cuddles waaaaaaaaaaay more than they need us. :lol: 

Yup...they close their eyes...if she's just sitting and staring off into space, she's just...thinking...sitting...daydreaming...planning your demise...getting an escape plan ready...in Snarf's case, he's visiting his home planet. :roll:


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Never fails you always make me laugh (out loud actually) :lol: I won't have to worry now.


----------

